# How do you hand out samples.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We hand out samples at the farmers market. The sample has ha piece of paper with our name/ contact info and on the back the scents and ingredients It really helps our sales and I want to continue doing this. I have been using sandwich bags, but these are too big. I am thinking of using some http://www.uline.com/BL_208/2-Mil-Reclosable-Bags

Any thoughts on this.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I know a lot of people like to use those kinds of bags with a soap and their business card sealed inside. I use 1 oz glassine bags that are folded over and secured with an address label. The address label has all my info on it.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

The problem with ordering from Uline is that the beginning shipping starts at $10+.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the glassine bags as well. I write the scent on the bag, fold it over and tape shut. And then I hand it out with a business card. I like the idea of using an address label....will have to look into using those.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

does the label tear when they open it?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

At WalMart, in the craft section, they sell mini zip lock bags, 100 for $2. Its big enough for a business card and a small piece of soap. I use to use this size but it winds up taking too much time to fit in the soap and card, now I use the next size up and it stuffs easier. and for 100 its just a dollar more.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

That's exactly what I use Dorit. They work great. I can also sometimes find them at Michael's in the Wilton/bridal section.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hobby Lobby has those same ziplocks and they often have 40% off coupons. I use those for samples of other things.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

yep Hobby lobby has a better choice of sizes too.

sheryl


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use glassine bags, as well. I make a business-card sized label that looks very similar to my full bar label. Has the scent and contact info on the front and ingredients on the back. I use a heavier stock than my paper for full bars, and use the same color paper for the sample as the bar.

I do not routinely give away samples. I sell them. Otherwise, I'd go broke.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Selling samples, hmmmm. Never thought of that, how much do you sell them for? What size? I have been using the ends and cutting into 1.5"x 1.75 x 1/8", not much of a bar but enough to sample and not use instead of buying soap dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

They are about .5 oz, not more than that. I use the small guest logs to pour and then cut about 3/8" - 1/4" thick. I don't make a small batch; I make them when I am making a regular batch for bars. I just increase the amount to accomodate the extra molds. People have no trouble buying them. They are perfect travel-sized soaps, too, and slip right back into the glassine bag. I have a customer that buys them and keeps them at the gym. She also buys my regular bars, too.

I've sold larger quantities for showers, missionaries, people putting together there own baskets, etc. I just sold 40 today for someone putting something together for a church function.

Of course, there are times when I will give a sample or two away. If someone is hesitant, or they couldn't decide which bar to get, I'll give them the other scent as a sample. Or to kids who love smelling them all.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a good idea


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I use small polypropelene (sp?) bags from uline. No ziplock. 
My samples are itty-bitty cut up bars of discontinued soaps or ends. I slide the sample in and staple a business card to the bag on each end (the bag is business card size).
I also do trial size. I do round soaps and with the little bit that is left over, I pour into a 1.25" pvc and cut 3/8" thick. These get slid in the same bag with a regular label for whichever soap it is stapled the same as sample size. I sell these for .50c--basically covers cost of soap and label and messing with doing them. Once in awhile I do the same as Cindy and will give one as a sample. I've had people ask about them in bulk, but they seem to flinch at the cost. :/


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I use the small square bags from uline...I have a specific business card that has my info...my log...and then if it is a fragnce oil scent the list of ingredients and a spot for me to write the scent in. If it is eo that has it's own separate info on it. When I put the sample in I close it up and staple the business card to the bag where it seals shut.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I use these http://www.papermart.com/Product Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=15037&SubGroupID=15038#15038
Lip & Tape Self Sealing "cello" Polypropylene Bags


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to use the small ziplock plastic bags with a label on the outside. They were okay, but I absolutely hated the way the samples would slide around and the bag would get soap smeared on it and look crunky. I switched to the glassine bags and love those! The samples look just beautiful. I cut my regular bars (6oz sized) into about 10 or 12 pieces and sell those for $1. I used to give away samples by the hundreds and can count on one hand the number of sales I got from those samples. On the other hand, giving my hoof clients full-sized bars of soap has brought me hundreds of dollars of repeat sales. I think when people get things for free they don't appreciate them, and the samples probably just get tossed somewhere or thrown away...left in the car forever, etc. 

I do plan to start handing out some samples at the new market, just because the market is new and people are hesitating to buy. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow these are great ideas. I should have waited. What ordered was more expensive because of shipping. I will know next time.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had the opposite experience. The days I had out lots of samples I almost always get a few calls or emails asking where can they get my soap. Same when we do store demos. And the soap pieces I give as samples are usually not sellable.....I take the ends that are too small for my 'mini' bars, any bars that got damaged one way or another, bars that are ugly, etc.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We always use the ends of soap (which is smaller than a 1/4 inch) cut into 12 small pieces. We also use the scraps after we have re-cut a underweight bar into a guest (square ) bar. We make more money any time I am at the main gate handing out soap samples. I direct them to our booth and it give an opening to a conversation. Each week we get return business because of the samples. (I tried that soap and loved it. I have to buy some more.) 

I love handing out samples. It give me a talking point and helped me get over my fear of approaching folks cold turkey.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm wondering if I didn't get too many sales from my samples because I just placed the samples in a basket and let people take their own? (This was at the first market I do which I am not there that often, and I pay a commission for them to sell my soap) I keep playing with the idea of getting a bunch of samples together and walking around handing them to people. They would be the best-smellers like BRV or Orange Dreamsickle which are always my best sellers, and not expensive scents to soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Anita.....would you mind sharing where you get your orange? I used NGs and while people really liked it I find it fades too quickly....it's good for a couple months then it's gone.


----------

